# vent lines



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok where are all the lines iv been air box deep and still going so are they ok


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Your vent lines are ran up to your pod. If you take the cover off of it (just 4 little screws) and look behind the display, you will see 4 vent lines ran to a little manifold looking bracket.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok so no need to mess with them?


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Not unless you plan of going over the pod deep. Me personally, my snorks come up a few inches past my pod and left my vent lines alone because my front end is in the air well before I get to that point. LOL.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I recommend bringing your gas and coolant vents up also since yours is efi


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yep....what he said. Your gas tank vent currently runs into the frame, pull it out and run it up top. The coolant bottle vent will save some headache down the road if you go ahead and run it up now


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea I'm planning on doing my gas tank vent before Mudaholics.

Also, you may want to look into doing either the catch can mod or the crankcase vent.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv had people say just leave the gas vent where it is


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't messsed with mine and so far no problems but plan on moving it


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

you are going to want to move that gas tank check valve first thing you do on the EFI Brute I promise I had my fuel pump go out and its not fun Trust me from experience. Its not a hard task either. Question about the coolant thought - What kind of problems will you get if you dont snorkel it? and is the front diff vented to the top of the pod because I cant keep water from getting in there and I always have to drain it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the coolant will eventually cause problems down the road.....and the gas vent is a huge mistake if not ventedto the pod.....the front diff is notorious for getting water in it but yes it is already vented to pod aswell...and for the 5 bucks it cost to just get it done and out the way with you might as well do it. these are some of the easiest preventions you can do to a brute.....


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Where is the gas vent line at


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

look over the rear tire on the belt side. it is located on the top of the gas tank with a little hose that goes into your frame.....pull it out the frame and extend it to the pod


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What size vent do I need


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i believe it is 5/16th for coolant and i cant remember i just took it off and ran it to the part store and matched it up


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I have an 09 and I'm pretty sure my gas tank vent is already ran to the pod.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I have an '09 also and the vent line comes from the top of the gas tank and into the frame then from the frame to the pod. It works fine until you get water and debris in the frame so you run a solid line from the tank to the pod and bypass the frame.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

poolege said:


> I have an 09 and I'm pretty sure my gas tank vent is already ran to the pod.


See. I thought that to


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

be sure to silicone in where the gas tank vent runs into the frame.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

My tank has been under a many a time


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> My tank has been under a many a time


So has mine but, others here will back me up on this, it may not have happened yet but it certainly will at some point.
And it's such a simple thing to vent and costs next to nothing to do


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there a spot in the pod?


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes. If you remove the cover of the pod and are sitting on the bike, I believe the second one from the left (on the little manifold looking thing) is the one that comes from the frame.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm guessing theres a connector to connect the line from the frame to the tube from the pod. I really don't see why the connector would leak and I like the idea of the frame protecting it from engine heat so I'll probably leave mine alone. I can see doing it if you have an older Brute that doesn't run the line to the pod. I guess running a solid line from the tank would be extra insurance but I don't get the front of my frame deep very often so no need for me to do it. Does anyone know if the coolant reservoir vent is ran to the pod on an 09?


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

The coolant reservoir vent is not run to the pod.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

poolege said:


> I'm guessing theres a connector to connect the line from the frame to the tube from the pod. I really don't see why the connector would leak and I like the idea of the frame protecting it from engine heat so I'll probably leave mine alone. I can see doing it if you have an older Brute that doesn't run the line to the pod. I guess running a solid line from the tank would be extra insurance but I don't get the front of my frame deep very often so no need for me to do it. Does anyone know if the coolant reservoir vent is ran to the pod on an 09?


^keep in mind....you are depending on your frame to be 100% sealed. The tank vent literally just "pops" into the rear of the frame and then another line pops in on the front and goes into the pod. I used a piece of high pressure fuel line on my tank vent...its extra thick, and just zip tied it along the frame up to the pod. Removed the existing factory vent line for the tank from the pod and stuck the new line in its place.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^keep in mind....you are depending on your frame to be 100% sealed. The tank vent literally just "pops" into the rear of the frame and then another line pops in on the front and goes into the pod. I used a piece of high pressure fuel line on my tank vent...its extra thick, and just zip tied it along the frame up to the pod. Removed the existing factory vent line for the tank from the pod and stuck the new line in its place.


:agreed:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^keep in mind....you are depending on your frame to be 100% sealed. The tank vent literally just "pops" into the rear of the frame and then another line pops in on the front and goes into the pod. I used a piece of high pressure fuel line on my tank vent...its extra thick, and just zip tied it along the frame up to the pod. Removed the existing factory vent line for the tank from the pod and stuck the new line in its place.


agreed x2!! that little rubber grommet isn't going to keep all of the water out... and if you look over your entire frame and find all of the little holes in it that water can get into.. the factory just protected the gas tank from "splashes" just like the CVT and air intake (which we all know doesn't even work for splashes) because these bikes are not designed to be under water...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

No one mentioned the vent at the bottom of the engine for the oil and coolant seals. not a true vent but if mud goes in the seals will break down faster and you will be pulling the side of the motor for a $7 seal. and if you go past the vent for the overflow the mud goes in with your coolant, also BAD... IMO.:33:


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok I'm doing my vent lines and the coolant line goes up and comes back down is it that big of a deal to move it up and what size is it?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

OK guys the check valve for the gas tank is two pieces, wellllll i had to open it and look there are 2 plastic disc's one small, one big and a oring. they fell out and im not 100% how to get it back together. Im sure im not the only one to look inside so how does it got back together. and did yall run silicone around it since it is 2 piece. My bike is apart so i wont be riding till i find this info, so please post up if you know.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

anyone do anything with the water pump weep hole vent?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> OK guys the check valve for the gas tank is two pieces, wellllll i had to open it and look there are 2 plastic disc's one small, one big and a oring. they fell out and im not 100% how to get it back together. Im sure im not the only one to look inside so how does it got back together. and did yall run silicone around it since it is 2 piece. My bike is apart so i wont be riding till i find this info, so please post up if you know.


Which ever way you can suck through it and it seals when blowing. Most just het a new one. If not, it has to work, and it has to be sealed.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah i havent figured out how to get it to seal is why im asking. No reason to buy a new one just need to figure out assembly. It would be good info for the forum also. Im waiting on a service manual but hope someone has one, or someone could pop theirs apart knowing there are 2 loose pieces. if the end that you attach your new line to is kept up when pulling apart nothing will fall apart and you could see the pieces. Its hard to imagine no one else has pulled theirs apart anyway lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> yeah i havent figured out how to get it to seal is why im asking. No reason to buy a new one just need to figure out assembly. It would be good info for the forum also. Im waiting on a service manual but hope someone has one, or someone could pop theirs apart knowing there are 2 loose pieces. if the end that you attach your new line to is kept up when pulling apart nothing will fall apart and you could see the pieces. Its hard to imagine no one else has pulled theirs apart anyway lol.


On my 06, its glued so if its apart...its broken and its only 24 bucks to replace.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Well my 09 is held by clips like a electrical plug and o ringed. 20 bucks is 20 bucks i would rather not spend when i know there isnt anything wrong with this one  Just need to see a diagram or someone that has taken one apart and put back.


----------

